# What's your favorite form and why?



## Shinzu (Jul 22, 2003)

just a general TSD question.  i'll give my answer after a few of yours.

TANG SOO!!


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jul 23, 2003)

I would say that I do not really have one. Each hyung is designed to provide exercise and teach specific lessons. One cannot necessarily say that a particular lesson is more beneficial than another.

Of course, this is just my opinion on the subject.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 23, 2003)

Master Clay, they are all good, but some must be closer to a favorite then others....
Most people dont like keecho (geicho 3), but love bassai. 

I am a fan of kong san gung soo currently.  I enjoy working on that one.


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jul 23, 2003)

Master Barker...

WE must be more alike than we know. If I had to pick a favorite it would be Kong San Koon.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 23, 2003)

i thought we could drag 1 form out of you, at least!

Thanks.

I look forward to the day we can compare our similarities in T.S.


----------



## master dave (Jul 25, 2003)

I am fond of Wangshu! 
Wangshu is full of mystery. what may apear to be a yuk jin ssang dan kong kyuk ( high reverse punch) may just be a strike in an upward motion with the back of the hand attacking the regin of the opponants jaw...pressure point. this is a dangerous hyung ment to take the life of the attacker. for the warrior had no choice.
this hyung/kata has been refered as the dumping kata. but what is little know is it was also called the killing kata. the last movements in wangshu where you pick up the opponant and dump him, you then jump straight in the air while turning counter clockwise  360 degrees landing on him taking his life.

next on my list would be jion!
Kong san koon? its been called the hyung of hyung, but its really basic and long...kind of a rehash of the pyung ahn? but it looks good!
Master Zacker


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 26, 2003)

Bi-Ho 2


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 26, 2003)

?????????????


----------



## master dave (Jul 27, 2003)

I second that motion! bi ho 2 ???????????????????????????????
must be a new tsd hyung. lol


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 27, 2003)

In a nutshell: When my Grandmaster (Pak, Song Ki) broke away from the Moo Duk Kwan back in '81 he created his own set of forms to replace the "traditional" TSD forms. He felt that what he created was a more practical set for the times. Whether or not they are, is of course a matter of opinion. 
The "Dol Poong" forms replaced the Pyung Ahns for colored belts.
"Bi-Ho 2" is one of the two forms that you test on for 4th Dan under us.

Our forms go as follows:
Basic Form 1-3 (same basic forms that nearly everyone else does)
Dol Poong 1-9 (colored belt forms)
Chung San 1-2 (1st-2nd dan)
Bi-Ho 1-2 (2-4th dan)
Pak Ka Kwan (4th Dan)
Chil San (5th Dan)

I don't know of any place that has them in video format online or else I would be happy to direct anyone who was interested to them.
I'll see what I can do about getting atleast a few of them on video to put on a site somewhere.


----------



## master dave (Jul 27, 2003)

ahhhhh
that clears things up a bit! 
I wasnt sure what you meant, lol. these hyung are new to me. never heard of them before. my appoligies. i would very much like to see them and learn why he chose to disregard the traditional hyung.


----------



## mtabone (Jul 27, 2003)

Got to say for me, Chil Sung O Ro Hyung is my personal favorate.

KSK is a great form, that would be next on my current list.

TANG SOO!!!


Michael Tabone


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by master dave _
> *ahhhhh
> that clears things up a bit!
> I wasnt sure what you meant, lol. these hyung are new to me. never heard of them before. my appoligies. i would very much like to see them and learn why he chose to disregard the traditional hyung. *



I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Shinzu (Jul 28, 2003)

i'm going to have to say that pyung ahn odan is one of my personal favorites.  it's explosive moves and energy make it a real powerful form.  i enjoy working on this one alot!


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 1, 2005)

mine would have to be bassai dae hyung..

because it has some really good applacation in the hyung if you what each technique is about


----------



## mattkulma (Mar 2, 2005)

I would have to say Shill Sung Sa Ro.


----------



## Dragon Fire (Mar 3, 2005)

Sip Soo all the way.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Mar 21, 2005)

I have never got really excited about Bassai like it seemed my peers did.  Possibly because of my size.  I am not lightning fast.  I really enjoyed Pyong Ahn Oh Dan, but I loved learning Nainjchi Cho Dan.  I like the slower more deliberate moves.  The change in breathing was cool to learn as well.


----------



## Pale Rider (Mar 22, 2005)

I would have to agree on the Naihanchi Forms, I guess because all of the following forms pretty much follow the I pattern, and now learning something that just goes side to side to me appeals to me based on there are other types of ways to do forms.

I like the hand motions in the Naihanchi's where they show and display so many different types of grabs, joint-locks and throws...

My favorite at the moment is *Niahanchi Eedan...*


----------

